# NewEgg.ca = bad experience



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Last week, Tuesday evening to be exact, I placed my first ever order online with NewEgg.ca.
I even went as far as to pay for "Expedited" shipping.
Now here it is, a week later and still no delivery, actually the package arrived in Richmond BC, the border crossing I assume, last Friday morning 0730.
5 days later UPS tracking still shows it in Richmond, in fact it has been scanned and acted on 11 separate times so far.
It almost seems to be going round in circles, scanned, waiting to be cleared, released from clearing, scanned back again for MORE clearing etc, etc.
UPS went so far as to even remove the original scheduled delivery date after the day came and went, now they show NO scheduled date for delivery.










So far phone calls to both UPS and NewEgg has offered no solutions, so if something does not happen soon I think I'll be embarking on a new adventure, "Trying to get my money back from NewEgg"
Wish me luck ... please!

jb.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

expedited ? that is the lowest service isn't it , I don't see the bad experience here with new egg because ups is slow.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

shredder said:


> expedited ? that is the lowest service isn't it , I don't see the bad experience here with new egg because ups is slow.


Read this quote from the dictionary "if you can?"
==============================
expedite |ˈekspəˌdīt|
verb [ trans. ]
make (an action or process) happen sooner or be accomplished more quickly.
===============================
In UPS's case, sooner is 2 days air to Canada,
The more quickly part is probably why they charge more for this type of shipping.
My problem with NewEgg is their choice of UPS as a shipper, they leave the customer with no other options, at least that I was made aware of.

jb.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I recently made my first NewEgg purchase, too. The package was trucked up from California, and arrived in Richmond in a timely fashion. The first delivery date came and went--at about 6 pm the delivery date was changed to the next day. The package arrived at 4 pm the next day.

It seems to me that UPS is the problem (there are many threads here complaining about them). NewEgg's only culpability seems to be their insistence on using UPS. The merchandise itself was carefully packaged and 100% functional.

Perhaps a phone call or email to NewEgg telling them they won't get more of your business until they offer other options than UPS would be more effective than trying to get your money back without the inevitable restocking fee. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

If it's in Richmond (go go richmond, i live there!) it means it's stuck at YVR. 
UPS has no power over the slowness of the Canadian Border Service, which is tres slow. It's really not their fault at all.

BTW expedited = "not terribly fast". The "day" quotes are estimates. 

Seriously, if you want quick service, don't buy off the internet. If you're in BC, go buy from NCIX, they aren't that much more expensive and you get it the same day.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Mr.Tickles said:


> BTW expedited = "not terribly fast". The "day" quotes are *estimates*.


Then why does UPS refer to these quotes as a "commitment"?
BTW, my package just got scanned again at 1700hrs, still in Richmond, and now there is no estimated delivery date.


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Have you tried calling them? I've had stuff stuck in customs for up to a month.
The reason most mail places still say "4-6 weeks" is that certain customers raise a stink if they don't get stuff from Texas to Whitehorse the next day.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

I've found UPS so bad for cross-border shipments that I don't order from websites that don't offer other options. For some reason, even USPS is often faster. Also, once UPS finally delivers, they will also deliver a nice bill for around $40 or so, for their "brokerage fee" in addition to any customs duties. So not only do they shuttle the package around a lot, you get to pay for that too, something the seller never tells you (oftentimes they don't know). USPS doesn't charge that fee, so I find it kind of unfair, like they're holding your package for ransom until you pay this surprise fee on delivery.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Yea don't hate on newegg or UPS. It's stuck in Canadian Customs, if they want to keep it for two weeks theres nothing newegg, UPS or yourself can do about it. Customs basically can do whatever they want.

The policy does state a shipping time, but if Customs decides to inspect the package and take their time doing it then really theres nothing anyone can do about it. I've been there and dealt with it.


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

Next time consider using a mail/courier drop in the US like The Letter Carrier in Pt. Roberts. Not only will you avoid paying the couriers to clear the shipment but the courier charges are lower too. Pt. Roberts is not busy, the Customs agents are helpful and recognize all those who cross are buying fuel, groceries or picking up packages, none require the sort of scrutiny given to people crossing at Peach Arch or the truck crossing.

I've been using The Letter Carrier for roughly 10 years for inbound and outbound shipments.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Lots of info on ehMac regarding UPS:

site:www.ehmac.ca ehmac ups - Google Search

.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

It appears to me that UPS is blaming Canada Customs.
What is the shipment and what is the value?
When customs does an exam, there is no reason for it to be held up longer than one day at the most, unless the value and description are not true.

Whenever I order merchandise from the US, I ask numerous questions from the shipper.
The most important "does your company have experience shipping trans border"?
They must be willing to fill out any necessary customs paperwork for shipping, which in this case they may or may not have done.

UPS tracking system is a joke. The scanning that has gone on with this shipment is just plain ol' BS.

Ask me how I know? I was in the industry for 20 plus years.
Canada customs gets way too much blame for shippers and freight companies not working with them to make for a speedy service to the recipient.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Whoa...slow down a minute here. First of all, this may not be UPS' fault. NewEgg may have screwed up the paperwork or there is something wonky going on at Border Services. It's a bit hard to tell when nobody wants to take responsibility. However, I've found that if you stay on UPS' tail and stay calm (and maintain a sense of humor - it really helps!) they'll usually sort it out. I dealt extensively with NewEgg when I lived in the US and I never had a problem. Their Canadian "store" (virtual only) is relatively new and they may still be suffering some teething issues.

Secondly - newegg.ca and a few other US outfits like Lands End, who sell extensively in Canada have Canadian tax numbers - there IS no brokerage, because you pay the tax when you check out. This is a very important point - because as several people here have mentioned, UPS' brokerage fees are truly ridiculous otherwise.

If a US company doesn't have a Canadian tax number and uses UPS exclusively, I won't buy from them - there are rarely any savings to be had once you've factored in the exchange, shipping and the brokerage fees. Shipping via the post office is far more economical - Canada Post charges a standard $5, regardless of the value of the shipment. Quite a difference - see UPS' fees.

This blog post about the horrors of UPS brokerage fees (and Fed Ex, though they're not quite as bad) is pretty interesting:

Avoiding UPS/FedEx brokerage fees at Ronblog

However, all that aside - if you're mailing GIFTS from the US, as I did for some 16 years every Christmas, UPS can't be beat. They're incredibly fast (2 days from Boston area to Toronto) and came right to my door to pick stuff up at no extra charge. But gifts are a whole different kettle of fish from commercial shipments, and I've certainly had my battles with them since moving back here 2 years ago. I've refused a shipment because of exorbitant brokerage (software would have cost more than if I'd bought it here), had UPS cave in and waive the brokerage as a "one time courtesy" on a warranty replacement USB flash drive - that would have ended up costing me more than simply buying another one if I'd paid what they asked - and gone round and round with them on a snowboard that my son left behind when visiting. On that they wanted to charge us $135 in brokerage, taxes etc. on something we ALREADY OWNED. Our friend had to redo the commercial invoice twice and revalue the board at less than $20 before they waived all the fees, - UPS kept giving her the wrong instructions! That took 10 days and umpteen phone calls to straighten out.

BTW - I've found UPS' tracking to be very good. If you want a tracking system that truly is a joke, try Purolator. I've had packages arrive at my door before they even show up in Purolator's system - and then they're scheduled for delivery several days after they actually arrived!


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Fedex does not charge any "brokerage fees". It's all included in the shipping costs.
A Canadian ordering any merchandise has to pay the GST, PST (if you live outside Alberta).

For something small & inexpensive, I have found Canada Post is the way to go.
Not overnight, but a cheaper alternative than courier companies costs.

I also wish that these US companies exporting to Canada would give more choices as to the carrier.

I would definately be calling UPS and speaking with a manager to find out what's going on.

You're correct about the end cost. It's usually not worth ordering from the US, once all fees are factored in.
Many find this out the hard way.


How do you interpret the AWB tracking info?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually, it depends on which type of shipping you choose with FedEx, as it does with UPS whether or not you get charged for brokerage separately. See the list that one of the commenters posted in the blog post I linked to - she got it directly from FedEx, who don't put the darn thing anywhere on their web site. They also send you a bill later, rather than extorting the brokerage when they arrive at the door like UPS. 



> Fed Ex Brokerage Fees to Canada as of Sept. 2008: ( in CAD$) Minimum Fee: $6.95
> Value Brokerage Fee
> Under $20 $00.00
> $20 – 40 $6.95
> ...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Mr.Tickles said:


> Have you tried calling them?


Yes, I've called both NewEgg and UPS several times as stated in my original post.
NewEgg has offered nothing and UPS just keeps repeating "it's in transit" like a stuck record.

jb.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Paddy said:


> Secondly - newegg.ca and a few other US outfits like Lands End, who sell extensively in Canada have Canadian tax numbers - there IS no brokerage, because you pay the tax when you check out. This is a very important point - because as several people here have mentioned, UPS' brokerage fees are truly ridiculous otherwise.


True. I paid no brokerage fee for my NewEgg shipment--I wouldn't have made the purchase otherwise. Given the choice of carrier, though, I'd always pick USPS.

The other comment about blaming Customs instead of UPS is interesting. I don't know enough about the process to say where the fault truly lies.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Obviously none of us really know what's going on *in this particular case,* but as a rule of thumb and after observing the experience of many others, I do not use UPS for shipping from the US to Canada. FedEx has been okay, but USPS handed off to Canada Post has consistently been the best for me. DHL is not even on the table -- they WILL lose your package, versus UPS who will merely delay it.

As someone said in a previous post, I don't patronise web businesses that don't give me the option of something other than UPS, and if a situation ever came up where I had to have something and UPS was the only option, I'd send to an Amerifriend and pay them to re-ship it before I'd let UPS handle the cross-border transaction. You'd think Canada and the US were at war they way they run their US/Canada business.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Paddy said:


> Actually, it depends on which type of shipping you choose with FedEx, as it does with UPS whether or not you get charged for brokerage separately. See the list that one of the commenters posted in the blog post I linked to - she got it directly from FedEx, who don't put the darn thing anywhere on their web site. They also send you a bill later, rather than extorting the brokerage when they arrive at the door like UPS.


I did not know that, but then I left Fedex after 23 long years of service. That was in Dec 05. Things change, even the amount of money they make, more now than ever!!

I just ordered my MBP last Monday night when Apple announced the new line up. I paid an extra $23 for "faster" shipping. Apple used Purolator and I received the shipment Thursday morning, so not too bad service. I probably would have received it on Wednesday if it was sent via Fedex.

I could tell stories about Fedex service that would make anyone cry, laugh, cringe, excite, amaze, and impress. Everyday was an adventure working there.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

With FedEx *Express* brokerage is included in the price, with FedEx *Ground* --there are brokerage fees. Same as UPS. If you ship Express, no fees. If you ship UPS Standard, you pay brokerage fees.

Not sure if this is correct, but heard something about FedEx eliminating or incorporating the brokerage fees for Ground shipments.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

kps said:


> With FedEx *Express* brokerage is included in the price, with FedEx *Ground* --there are brokerage fees. Same as UPS. If you ship Express, no fees. If you ship UPS Standard, you pay brokerage fees.
> 
> Not sure if this is correct, but heard something about FedEx eliminating or incorporating the brokerage fees for Ground shipments.


Thanks for the clarification.
Fedex was only Express (overnight air, trans border) when I was there. They were just starting the "ground service" and it wasn't even available for trans border at that time.

Just talked to a friend of mine that also ordered a MBP the same time as I did. He just received it yesterday. When I talked to a CSR at Apple they said if you upgrade, HD, Ram etc., it will take longer. His laptop came from Shanghai, via Fedex and mine came from somewhere in the US (via Purolator). He did not pay the extra for "speedy service".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I do not use UPS for shipping from the US to Canada. FedEx has been okay, but USPS handed off to Canada Post has consistently been the best for me.


Absolutely 100% agree!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

A good example in favor of doing business with actual Canadian companies....


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> A good example in favor of doing business with actual Canadian companies....


I'll assume, you mean like yours.
I try to always deal with ACTUAL Canadian companies, including on more then one occasion, your company, when I can find the product I'm looking for.
Unfortunatly in this case, of all the sources I knew of, NewEgg was the only place I could locate what I needed.

jb.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

No implied criticism of your choice, just a reminder to other readers that NewEgg is an American company, with a 'virtual' Canadian branch. 

Because it has a .ca domain name, some readers might assume their goods were coming from Canada, when in fact they ship from the USA with all the extra risks with cross border shipping (as you have found) and with warranty fulfillment.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> No implied criticism of your choice, just a reminder to other readers that NewEgg is an American company, with a 'virtual' Canadian branch.
> 
> Because it has a .ca domain name, some readers might assume their goods were coming from Canada, when in fact they ship from the USA with all the extra risks with cross border shipping (as you have found) and with warranty fulfillment.


That is exactly what happened to me.
Only when I started to check the UPS tracking, did I discover that I was dealing with the USA store.
I gotta get out more.

Anyhow, all is well now, got the package this morning, this thread can now R.I.P.

jb.


----------



## Newegg_Support (Jun 18, 2009)

*Newegg*



jamesB said:


> Last week, Tuesday evening to be exact, I placed my first ever order online with NewEgg.ca.
> I even went as far as to pay for "Expedited" shipping.
> Now here it is, a week later and still no delivery, actually the package arrived in Richmond BC, the border crossing I assume, last Friday morning 0730.
> 5 days later UPS tracking still shows it in Richmond, in fact it has been scanned and acted on 11 separate times so far.
> ...


Dear JamesB,

Thanks for taking the time to post your kind review. We truly apologize for any inconvenience this may of caused you. At your earliest convenience please contact me personally at [email protected] or via phone at 800-390-1119 ext 25040 so I may further assist you in this matter. 

Sincerely,

Newegg Support


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Newegg_Support said:


> Dear JamesB,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post your kind review. We truly apologize for any inconvenience this may of caused you. At your earliest convenience please contact me personally at [email protected] or via phone at 800-390-1119 ext 25040 so I may further assist you in this matter.
> 
> ...


I hadn't planned on reviving this thread since as I mentioned I have received the product.
But what has transpired is really hard to fathom.
As you can see from the quote, Newegg contacted *me* through this forum, and asked if I would contact this Support guru, which I did.
I also informed him via email that I had the item and considered it case closed.
I received a reply asking for the details of my problem and *what forum* I had posted about my problem in.
I sort of feel like replying with " the same forum where you read my issues and left your message for me, to contact you", but then again that might be too hard for them to understand.
unbelievable...:yikes:


----------



## Newegg_Support (Jun 18, 2009)

jamesB said:


> I hadn't planned on reviving this thread since as I mentioned I have received the product.
> But what has transpired is really hard to fathom.
> As you can see from the quote, Newegg contacted *me* through this forum, and asked if I would contact this Support guru, which I did.
> I also informed him via email that I had the item and considered it case closed.
> ...


Dear JamesB,

I truly apologize Sir. Nevertheless, your email to me had nothing mentioning this forum and or issue or had any account information. Unfortunately, I personally monitor many web sites like this one and get plenty of emails Sir. Which is why I asked you for the information. I know you said that you recieved your order but I really wanted to see what we can do for you for your inconvenience. 

Sincerely,

Newegg Support


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Newegg_Support said:


> ...but I really wanted to see what we can do for you for your inconvenience.


It's always good to hear from companies that like to enhance any inconvenience to their customers! beejacon

Of course, it could be a meat puppet, just for our amusement...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Newegg_Support said:


> Dear JamesB,
> 
> I truly apologize Sir. Nevertheless, your email to me had nothing mentioning this forum and or issue or had any account information. Unfortunately, I personally monitor many web sites like this one and get plenty of emails Sir. Which is why I asked you for the information. I know you said that you recieved your order but I really wanted to see what we can do for you for your inconvenience.
> 
> ...


After reading this message, I can see now where the connection between this thread and my email to you could get a little fuzzy.
So it is I who should be apologizing, and I do so.

jb.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got hit by a UPS brokerage fee of 46 dollars on a gift my friend bought me..

i knew about the fee's and stuff and told him to use USPS but nope.. on his way there he saw UPS store and it was closer.. i dont blame him.. i really dont.. i never told him why i said USPS.. 

oh well and not to derail

when i ordered my drive enclosure from newegg.ca 

Ship date 02/24/2009 17:01:12
Delivery date 02/26/2009 14:01:00

went fairly smooth


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Correction after the third phone call to UPS i had them drop the brokerage fees down from 46 bucks to 21.46.. Oooo ahh love that


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

*NewEgg.ca = bad experience revisited...*



jamesB said:


> Last week, Tuesday evening to be exact, I placed my first ever order online with NewEgg.ca.
> I even went as far as to pay for "Expedited" shipping.
> Now here it is, a week later and still no delivery, actually the package arrived in Richmond BC, the border crossing I assume, last Friday morning 0730.
> 5 days later UPS tracking still shows it in Richmond, in fact it has been scanned and acted on 11 separate times so far.
> ...


I have to give Kudos to NewEgg, after all, I was very quick to criticize them.
Since being contacted by NewEgg through this Forum and discussing my purchase transaction.
NewEgg has refunded to my credit card, an amount of almost 50% of the purchase price.
This kind of customer service for a problem that was most likely created by Canadian Customs has to be appreciated.
So in the end, my "bad experience" turned out very well for me.
jb.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Good on ya jamesB for coming back and updating your experience. Glad to hear that things seemed to be settled amicably and that NewEgg seems to be a decent company afterall.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hmm. I just ordered an external hard drive from NewEgg.ca.

I paid GST and PST at purchase time.

Since I ordered from NewEgg and paid the tax at purchase time, am I to understand there should be no brokerage fees charged by UPS?

I usually prefer to buy things in person and avoid shipping altogether, but this time around, I forgot. Must have been seduced by the price, which was really good for the item.

I'll post back and let people know how this turns out. I made the purchase the morning of Saturday, June 27.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

ct77 said:


> Hmm. I just ordered an external hard drive from NewEgg.ca.
> 
> I paid GST and PST at purchase time.
> 
> Since I ordered from NewEgg and paid the tax at purchase time, am I to understand there should be no brokerage fees charged by UPS?


There should be *NO* additional charges.
In my case, when my package arrived, it did not even require a signature.

jb.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

jamesB said:


> There should be *NO* additional charges.
> In my case, when my package arrived, it did not even require a signature.
> 
> jb.


Ditto.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, just to follow up, I got the drive from NewEgg.ca -- no extra charges from UPS.


----------

